# Big Brother 10 Live feed and After Dark Updates



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Looks like Ollie and April are already hooking up


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you're unable to watch the feeds or BBAD or watch videos at work, like me.
Here is a good site that does have videos, but gives good daily summaries and is bit more organized than the other sites out there.

There is also joker updates.

Any other sites you guys use?


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Cindy1230 said:


> If you're unable to watch the feeds or BBAD or watch videos at work, like me.
> Here is a good site that does have videos, but gives good daily summaries and is bit more organized than the other sites out there.
> 
> There is also joker updates.
> ...


Fans of Reality TV

deb


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I always use Joker


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

www.bigbrotherfanclub.com is pretty good. Some rabid fans there that have been around since season 1.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Veto goes to Jerry and he is going to take Jesse off the block and put up Brian. Apparently Brian is doing some backdoor dealing without Jerry knowing and he is not happy about it.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

All the running around was dumb. Took some time for all the out of shape heavy breathing people to stop.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I thought the opening with them running was spectacular. Then several talk about getting nude and look forward to the hot tub, on day one! My kind of people!!! Looks to be a good season, without all the cussing and hate the last one had. I was surprised at HOH, I would vote for a hot girl and then tell her I did so she'd be with me. I am amazed at the old fellows age, even I can call him an old guy, wow. I hope he is not so old he can't enjoy getting in the shower with the blondes "by accident" Use that "senior moment" excuse to have a good time!!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Haven't really seen or heard anything exciting happening in the house. Only thing that caught my attention was April and Ollie making out so quickly.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Pm, you need to check those web sites above, there was quite a sock-puppet thing that went on for an hour making fun of April and even Julie, the nomination ceremony and more in like 5 long clips each. While it didn't have nudity, it sure is an event. Such things so early in the show, they have already seemed to confide an awful lot to each other, that is for sure. Looks like a good season. I am guessing the hot tub must not be filled or it would be in use by now.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

visionary said:


> Pm, you need to check those web sites above, there was quite a sock-puppet thing that went on for an hour making fun of April and even Julie, the nomination ceremony and more in like 5 long clips each. While it didn't have nudity, it sure is an event. Such things so early in the show, they have already seemed to confide an awful lot to each other, that is for sure. Looks like a good season. I am guessing the hot tub must not be filled or it would be in use by now.


Yeah, I saw the puppet show clip but could only make it through a few minutes of it. It just didn't hold my attention. Maybe I'll have to try again.

Here is a link to the clip:


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I use Morty's TV The Big Brother 10 Live Feeds Daily Update.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Does anyone have any recent updates? Is Brian trying to make any moves to save himself?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

You go Jerry!: 




April getting frisky playing pool: 




April and Keesha fight: 



What is Keesha's problem? What was this fight about?

Then they hug it out:


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Is there really this little going on in the house? Sun-Wed and only 14 posts?


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

This is my first time with Showtime and BBAD and I must say, it gives you an entirely different view of the house. I'm really sad to see Brian leave. Sure, he played the game much too early and came onto strong in the beginning, but he was one of the coolest guys in there. Hopefully Dan, Angie and Steven can find a way to stay alive this week and get rid of April, Michelle or Libra.

So far, the 2 people I can't stand are Jessie and Michelle. Jessie, for talking **** about Brian all week and basically chastising anyone who even dared talk to Brian. And Michelle for her fake a** trying to be everyone's friend and caretaker. She's so clueless and keeps repeating the same phrases over and over. If I heard her say one more time, "I don't know what's going on. I just got hit with water." during the Keesha/April fight I was going to scream. She gets all up in everyone's business and creates drama.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

sure doesn't seem to be a lot of "drama" going on in the house. Very few videos posted to Jokers compared to last year.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

This is my first time with BBAD as well.

BB can withhold prescription medications from house members? WTF is up with that? I guess I can see where they wouldn't want someone to medicate their anxiety as that would increase the chance for more drama but, holy ****! Have some ****ing compassion.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

This is my second season with BBAD... I am still having a hard time watching it... In some ways, it is great insight into what really goes on in the house, and gives you a better feeling for how each of the people really are...

On the other hand, it's a bit like watching paint dry...or grass grow...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow...there really are no exciting clips out there this season.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> wow...there really are no exciting clips out there this season.


I was thinking the same thing. I look at screen caps over at http://www.bigbrothercaps.com/screencaps/thread.php?f=10 and there is nothing exciting yet.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

IIRC, last season it took a couple weeks before they got naked in the hot tub.

I think it even took a couple weeks before they started up the beer pong tournements.

ETA: do they even have a hot tub this season, or even a swimming pool?
I haven't been paying that much attention as I FF through BBAD, but I don't recall seeing either.


phox


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I saw a pool with water on a zoom out but it must not be heated or something, I don't know, but no one seems interested, strange. It hasn't been removed so I guess it will get used in time.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I know there is a pool but I haven't seen a hot tub yet.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I know there is a pool but I haven't seen a hot tub yet.


There is a hottub and the hot chicks have been using it but still nothing good has been shown.

http://www.bigbrothercaps.com/screencaps/message.php?f=10&i=280&t=280


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Saw the hot tub in whatever day I was FF'ing through last night.

There's hope now.


phox


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Almost 2 weeks they have been in the house and nothing interesting... I am starting to wonder about this season. April and Keesha needs to show some skin before they get kicked out. Angie needs to show some too but I think she will be along longer then the other two, who knows as we all know how quickly the house can change.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Last night, looks like there were trying to put on some silly skit to try to do something out of the ordinary... A couple of the girls were talking about whether it would make it on the air, and one of them was talking about how certain she was that it would air...

Is the BBAD aired live? I thought I overheard a conversation about how they were doing all of this to be sure that it aired on BBAD, and I thought they had unusually good awareness of the timing... (i.e., we need to do this now cuz there's only 2 hours left before BBAD stops filming) Or something like that anyway...

It'll be interesting to see if any of it airs tonight... You can't miss it cuz they were all dressed in different get-ups...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I think they let them know when BBAD is coming on, so they can perform, or have orgies, or whatever it is they do.

I'm just coming off of BB Australia (now that my favorites have been evicted) and thought I'd try and get caught up. Turns out, not much has happened, yet. And I don't have a feel for the housemates yet, so I don't know if there's anyone in there for me to root for.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> Is the BBAD aired live? I thought I overheard a conversation about how they were doing all of this to be sure that it aired on BBAD, and I thought they had unusually good awareness of the timing... (i.e., we need to do this now cuz there's only 2 hours left before BBAD stops filming) Or something like that anyway...
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if any of it airs tonight... You can't miss it cuz they were all dressed in different get-ups...


It is live. Last season they had a clock on the stove, so they knew what time it was. I know they have new appliances so I don't know if the new stove has a clock or not.

After 2 seasons of BBAD, I didn't get it this year. There isn't enough interesting things that happens to justify taking up 3 hours a night on my Tivo. Besides I know PM will keep me updated if anything good happens


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Saturday's BBAD was one of the more interesting I've seen... I loved the whole fake production of the BB late night talk show...

None of it was on Sunday's ep... I wonder if any of it will show up on Tuesday...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Some good screen caps of the girls: http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...16&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=1

Steven mounts Renny: 




Renny gets a lapdance: 




BB linedancing: 




The house learns what a "superman" is: 




strange fashion show: 




bikini pics of Keesha: http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...29&page=2&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=1


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Some good screen caps of the girls: http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...16&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=1
> 
> Steven mounts Renny:
> 
> ...


No NSFW clips yet? Besides talk that is.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Einselen said:


> No NSFW clips yet? Besides talk that is.


not other that Steven streaking and your occasional changing picture. There are some clips of Ollie and April supposedly doing something under the sheets but who knows what they were doing.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Man, even the houseguests have mentioned on more than one occassion that they are a boring bunch for BBAD. Michelle mentioned that if they had some wine in the house, she may get a bit more 'adventurous'. 

No partying, no nudity, no conflict...nothing but a dozen people laying around talking. Praise Tivo for giving us the power of FFWx3.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> Saturday's BBAD was one of the more interesting I've seen... I loved the whole fake production of the BB late night talk show...
> 
> None of it was on Sunday's ep... I wonder if any of it will show up on Tuesday...


This is the problem with the show these days. The actual produced show spends zero time on the houseguests and what they do with their free time. All of the programmed shows are dedicated to the "events" they plan each week. It kind of sucks, and is one of the things better about some of the foreign shows.

You get a lot more of the houseguests just living and doing things and being stupid.

But now it is Food Comp, Eviction, POV, See the HOH Room and the week is over. They may squeeze in a handful of moments during the week but it is rare.

Stuff with no controversy and just fun like the Talk Show will almost never make the air, as the last few years they don't seem to like to show anything that does not highlight conflict.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

marksman said:


> Stuff with no controversy and just fun like the Talk Show will almost never make the air, as the last few years they don't seem to like to show anything that does not highlight conflict.


I think that is the difference between American reality TV and Foreign Reality TV. American Reality TV loves to watch all the drama (Springer is the main show I think that started that). Every show produced for American reality TV is drama related (AI we will find out who is kicked off... after the break, the mole has pauses when getting quiz results). Now is it the American people wanting the drama or is it the producers thinking/making the American people want drama?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

April and Ollie have sex


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I can't seem to find a direct link to the video but here is Julie Chen and the houseguests as guests on Craig Ferguson

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...117&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mwhip said:


> April and Ollie have sex


lol...I was just coming to post that.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> lol...I was just *coming *to post that.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

mwhip said:


> April and Ollie have sex


BB birth-control...


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

mwhip said:


> April and Ollie have sex


April is a nasty chick....Ollie better see a doc after this.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It's not that I'm forgetting to update this thread......there just isn't anything going on in the house worthy enough to post.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

nope...nothing exciting happened.

About the only thing going on right now seems to be that CBS/Real Media is cracking down on any sites that have clips of the show. Guess that's what happens when you have a slow season.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Angie and Jessie are nominated and that is about all that is going on. 

Someone get some strippers and liquor into this house!!!!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Angie and Jessie are nominated and that is about all that is going on.
> 
> Someone get some strippers and liquor into this house!!!!


Hmmm... okay, so again, I am new to this BBAD stuff... So the actual airing of the nominations happens on Sunday right? But the live ceremony obviously happens before that... Is the ceremony done during BBAD airing? Or is it during the day and you need to have the internet live web access to actually watch in (and if you do, is at a very predictable time of the day)?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Angie and Jessie are nominated and that is about all that is going on.
> 
> Someone get some strippers and liquor into this house!!!!


I am way behind on late night.. like Wed night behind.. but how did Keesha settle on Jessie.

I am pretty stoked about those noms, and I thought she was going to go with Angie for sure, but does anyone know why or how she settled on Jessie?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

marksman said:


> I am way behind on late night.. like Wed night behind.. but how did Keesha settle on Jessie.
> 
> I am pretty stoked about those noms, and I thought she was going to go with Angie for sure, but does anyone know why or how she settled on Jessie?


Keesha is playing emotionally. She thinks Jessie is too pushy and doesn't respect her as HOH. She says Jessie is laughing at her behind her back, so up he goes.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> Hmmm... okay, so again, I am new to this BBAD stuff... So the actual airing of the nominations happens on Sunday right? But the live ceremony obviously happens before that... Is the ceremony done during BBAD airing? Or is it during the day and you need to have the internet live web access to actually watch in (and if you do, is at a very predictable time of the day)?


Even on the Internet connection all competitions and meetings are not broadcast. They also are done before BB after dark so they are not seen there either.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Even on the Internet connection all competitions and meetings are not broadcast. They also are done before BB after dark so they are not seen there either.


right...you just pick up on what happend by what the houseguest are talking about. You don't actually get to watch the events.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

A banner has flown over the house. "Keesha, Libra is a liar. Love Steven."


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> A banner has flown over the house. "Keesha, Libra is a liar. Love Steven."


What was their reaction to it? For one thing, Steven, being under contract still, wouldn't risk flying a banner, and since they signed that same contract, they'd all know that.

But even so, Libra IS a liar. So it's partially true!


----------



## emminiuk (Jul 27, 2008)

I love BB, but I can't sit through 3 hours a night watching the live feeds. I think I've gotten hooked on the background music, voiceovers, and plot that the production version gives me.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

appleye1 said:


> What was their reaction to it? For one thing, Steven, being under contract still, wouldn't risk flying a banner, and since they signed that same contract, they'd all know that.
> 
> But even so, Libra IS a liar. So it's partially true!


for the first time this season, I may have to check out jokers..


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Lopey said:


> for the first time this season, I may have to check out jokers..


I can't find any video of the banner being seen.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

This is the only thing I can find regarding the banner. Some other pretty funny tidbits in there as well:



> Michelle, Jessie, Angie, and Memphis are talking about the argument with Jerry when they look up in the sky and see a banner! The feeds switch off. When they come back, the four houseguests are telling everyone that it said, "Keesha, Libra is a liar. Love, Steven." How convenient for these four. Later on, Memphis tells Angie that he thinks it really said, "We love Libra." Somewhere else, Michelle says that she is sure she saw the phrase "Love Steven" on the banner. It seems like nobody got a good look at this banner.
> 
> Meanwhile, Libra is the target of Jessie's rants for the moment. He now accuses her of being responsible for him being on the block. After this argument, Libra says that she still won't vote Jessie out this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Why would Libra still keep Jessie in the house after that?? If they don't take out Jessie he's going to be fighting pretty hard after this week

That Ollie is one sweet guy!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Saw this quote on another site:



> The bells chime for 8:00 pm, and you know what that means&#8230; HAPPY HOUR! Let the beer flow. Thankfully, it looks like the allotment is only one each tonight (and an extra one because Ollie doesn't drink), so hopefully things won't get too out of hand tonight.


Why on earth is BB continuing to limit the amount of alcohol these people get? 1 beer? c'mon. alcohol impaired houseguests = better ratings!!!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> Saw this quote on another site:
> 
> Why on earth is BB continuing to limit the amount of alcohol these people get? 1 beer? c'mon. alcohol impaired houseguests = better ratings!!!


I think BB is afraid of what will come out of peoples mouth when they drink and which will subsequently generate negative press like racial insensitive comments ala Wamber.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Ment said:


> I think BB is afraid of what will come out of peoples mouth when they drink and which will subsequently generate negative press like racial insensitive comments ala Wamber.


I've never understood how that would reflect bad on CBS or Showtime.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> I've never understood how that would reflect bad on CBS or Showtime.


It doesn't bother me, but some people would make the argument that its one thing if people spout off or do things on their own but if CBS/Viacom facilitate the environment by providing alot of alcohol some culpability is on them.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, earthquake in CA. BB houseguests felt it also.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ment said:


> Wow, earthquake in CA. BB houseguests felt it also.


Here's a link to the video.

They cut the feeds after a few seconds but you can see the aquarium shaking.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

How stupid that they can't even sing Happy Birthday on this show due to copywrite?

They litterally got to Happ.... before BB was on them.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

pmyers said:


> How stupid that they can't even sing Happy Birthday on this show due to copywrite?
> 
> They litterally got to Happ.... before BB was on them.


Whose birthday was it?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Cindy1230 said:


> Whose birthday was it?


Renny's birthday was yesterday.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> How stupid that they can't even sing Happy Birthday on this show due to copywrite?
> 
> They litterally got to Happ.... before BB was on them.


Learn something new today. Did some searching , the copyright to the song will last until 2030!


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

pmyers said:


> How stupid that they can't even sing Happy Birthday on this show due to copywrite?
> 
> They litterally got to Happ.... before BB was on them.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Cindy1230 said:


> Here's a link to the video.
> 
> They cut the feeds after a few seconds but you can see the aquarium shaking.


Why did they cut the feeds???


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Lopey said:


> Why did they cut the feeds???


Maybe since they might have to evac the house guest, maybe incase something happened and someone got seriously injured.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The houseguests are discussing if the earthquake was real or a hint of the HOH comp. lol Minds get wacky when they're isolated..


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Any updates on the hoh contest?


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

packerfan said:


> Any updates on the hoh contest?


Yeah, from what I read, it looks like April won it. Ollie's gonna get lots this week in the HOH room.

deb


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

debtoine said:


> Yeah, from what I read, it looks like April won it. Ollie's gonna get lots this week in the HOH room.
> 
> deb


yeah, from what I could gather April won and Michelle must have come in 2nd. Michelle cried forever afterwards.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> yeah, from what I could gather April won and Michelle must have come in 2nd. Michelle cried forever afterwards.


I may be an unemotional jackass but Michelle just wanted to win so she could see pictures of her family. Do these people have such short memories they don't remember what these people look like?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Got my free month of Showtime and finally tuned in to the After Dark version of BB.........WOW talk about boring TV!! 

One thing for sure it shows how incredibly boring it really is living in there 24/7....I think I'd go bonkers.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

mwhip said:


> I may be an unemotional jackass but Michelle just wanted to win so she could see pictures of her family. Do these people have such short memories they don't remember what these people look like?


+1, I never get why these people (BB and Survivor) are so busted up after not seeing their loved ones for such short periods of time. It's not like they are in solitary and since the plan seems to be to make alliances on Day 1 they are not isolated from an emotional (or physical in the case of Ollie/April) outlet.

I didn't cry after 8 weeks at Ft Knox and I doubt what they are going through is any more stressful mentally or physically than anyone that goes through any branch's basic course.

That being said, most of the people on these shows are from the 24x7 instant communication generation where being cut off from IM/texting for things like bathing, eating, sleeping, working seems painful.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

Alfer2003 said:


> Got my free month of Showtime and finally tuned in to the After Dark version of BB.........WOW talk about boring TV!!


Last year was much, much better. These guys this year are horrible.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Someone put together a montage of Renny and Jerry and their unique sound. 
It's pretty funny.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Renny is the female Gilbert Godfrey. God her voice is annoying..


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Man, April's Dad must not be a happy camper...

She told the others how conservative her dad is, and how he never watches, but because she is on, he is holding parties for his small town 3 days a week... I hope he isn't catching the after dark footage, cuz it certainly does not paint a great picture to a conservative father...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Speaking of...
http://www.clipser.com/watch_video/527068

Toward the end there, they sort of forget to keep covered with the sheet. Or perhaps they're just focusing on the big finish.

This was a few hours after they had a big fight. Basically April getting paranoid about Ollie hanging around people not in her alliance. The sort of crazy paranoia that should have had that man running far far away. But, he stuck around for the make up sex.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Speaking of...
> http://www.clipser.com/watch_video/527068
> 
> Toward the end there, they sort of forget to keep covered with the sheet. Or perhaps they're just focusing on the big finish.
> ...


I know, it is so easy to spot the warning signs from the outside. All Ollie can see is when he is next getting some. He should run, far far away.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Looks like Dan accomplished his America's Player task:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Some good strategic moves are being made in the house!

http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8213.art&page=1


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Some good strategic moves are being made in the house!
> 
> http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8213.art&page=1


Wow, good stuff. Be interesting to see if they can hold it together. I'd love to see Jesse bounced.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

TiVo Bum said:


> Wow, good stuff. Be interesting to see if they can hold it together. I'd love to see Jesse bounced.


They can never hold things together things change daily.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Good God, finally some peeps are making moves... I was dreading another boring unanimous vote.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Tuesday in the house: http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8217.art&page=1


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Tuesday in the house: http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8217.art&page=1


I think I would go crazy having to watch that much of the live feed. I already fast forward through parts of the show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bigpuma said:


> I think I would go crazy having to watch that much of the live feed. I already fast forward through parts of the show.


yeah...that's why I just read those updates and then if anything good happens I can just find that part on my recording or just find the clip on the internet.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Some pretty funny things going on in the house. Tonight should be great!

http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8223.art&page=1


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I love the scare game and I also love how America actually has control this week and I think it won't hurt dan whichever wway we go with it.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks like some big fight happened tonight. I can't believe I just found this now, but it seems like someone is broadcasting the live feed using Justin.tv

http://www.justin.tv/bb10usa


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Youtube of the fight, this was right after the live show:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Some of the houseguest actually think the earthquake last week was a fake


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Some of the houseguest actually think the earthquake last week was a fake


I saw the Craig Ferguson show (is this the 2nd week they were on that? seems like Craig isn't getting the ratings so they have to tie in BB). Julie said they could not tell them if it was real or not since they are not supposed to have any info from the outside world. I think with the earthquake they should have told them and also told them about aftershocks and also what to do if one happens again just due to safety concerns. Think of all the heave bright lights over their heads that could possibly fall.

Anyway the CF show this week CF was really funny interacting with the House guests especially some comments he made to Michelle and Jessie. I recommend watching it if you can find it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Einselen said:


> I saw the Craig Ferguson show (is this the 2nd week they were on that? seems like Craig isn't getting the ratings so they have to tie in BB). Julie said they could not tell them if it was real or not since they are not supposed to have any info from the outside world. I think with the earthquake they should have told them and also told them about aftershocks and also what to do if one happens again just due to safety concerns. Think of all the heave bright lights over their heads that could possibly fall.
> 
> Anyway the CF show this week CF was really funny interacting with the House guests especially some comments he made to Michelle and Jessie. I recommend watching it if you can find it.


I've heard this has now become a weekly thing for the remainder of the season.

I agree about the safety precautions.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

I read this  late evening report.

This is random, but why did jerry have to wait till midnight to eat? 
Everyone else was eating pizza.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Cindy1230 said:


> I read this  late evening report.
> 
> This is random, but why did jerry have to wait till midnight to eat?
> Everyone else was eating pizza.


Memphis put him on slop after the POV competition.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I just flipped this on, and Ollie partially flashed the camera, it almost looked like he did it on purpose. I'm surprised they let that through. It happens at about 2:10 hours into the show.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

DLiquid said:


> I just flipped this on, and Ollie partially flashed the camera, it almost looked like he did it on purpose. I'm surprised they let that through. It happens at about 2:10 hours into the show.


Why wouldn't they, it's all uncensored.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just read this on jokers:


> Dan saying a family member was tied in some way to the JFK assassination. Dan says "Lets just say if Kennedy hadn't died that day I wouldn't be here". Momentary silence. Michelle leans back in her chair, facing Dan, and asks "Was there a second shooter on the grassy knoll?" Dan, twirling his cup at the table nervously, replies "I can't say".


huh? Why even say something like that if you are not going to elaborate.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Good fights tonight. Crazy crazy females.


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

They finally gave them booze. Turns out it wasn't such a good idea. It's like feeding gremlins after midnight, it turns them into monsters.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

So, looks like Jerry, April, and Ollie want to try to convince Dan to help them evict Keesha, in spite of Michelle's wish to evict Libra. I tell ya, that Jerry is a real JUDAS! Heh.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> So, looks like Jerry, April, and Ollie want to try to convince Dan to help them evict Keesha, in spite of Michelle's wish to evict Libra. I tell ya, that Jerry is a real JUDAS! Heh.


Do you mean April wants Keesha evicted because Keesha hates her and Jerry and Ollie are following along?? Those two are just chasing tail... Ollie has done a good job staying low.. but it's always the couples that get targeted...


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Leaked diary room footage offers insight into reality TV interviewing process

20 minute video of the producers interviewing Michelle.
Mostly blabber but interesting to hear them flirt with each other and the questions they ask.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Link of BB houseguests on Craig Ferguson: http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...04&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=1


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow...there really is nothing much happening in this house. What a total letdown after last season!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Everytime I turn on BBAD, Jerry is talking about Dan... He is obsessed!


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> Everytime I turn on BBAD, Jerry is talking about Dan... He is obsessed!


NTTAWWT!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

slideshow of April's new outfits: http://www.slide.com/r/eV5ZBmSq6T97Q6CEiFlGg9cUeK6sjI_6


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> slideshow of April's new outfits: http://www.slide.com/r/eV5ZBmSq6T97Q6CEiFlGg9cUeK6sjI_6


Where is the slide show of her trying them on and changing into them?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Einselen said:


> Where is the slide show of her trying them on and changing into them?


I'm looking! I'm looking!!!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

BBAD seems to be cutting away alot when someone starts changing.
The other day Libra was changing out of her shirt, and as soon as she showed her black bra, the camera cut away, and then came back when she had changed.

Not that I am a pervert or anything. lol


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> BBAD seems to be cutting away alot when someone starts changing.
> The other day Libra was changing out of her shirt, and as soon as she showed her black bra, the camera cut away, and then came back when she had changed.
> 
> Not that I am a pervert or anything. lol


I think that, in general, BB tries to give the HGs some sense of decency (at least most of the time). If the HG is changing clothes or taking a shower, they will usually respect their privacy.

However, if they chose to demonstrate their strip club skills (see Chelsia and Natalie from last year), all cameras will be on them.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

RBlount said:


> I think that, in general, BB tries to give the HGs some sense of decency (at least most of the time).


Bull. Filming during the sex, sure you don't have have sex but you also don't have to change or take a shower either.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Are we allowed to post information that would be a spoiler for prime time viewers in this thread? Pardon my newbness. You can highlight below if you already know who Renny nominated or if you don't mind seeing this info in advance.

-----------------spoiler-----------------
Renny is dumb for nominating Jerry instead of Ollie. Breaking up a voting duo is a bigger deal in the game. I guess she thinks she'll accomplish that either way since April is her target. Any body get a whif of what the POV comp was last night? Renny still holds a grudge against Jerry for putting her up week 1. I guess that speech about 'respect for the colonel' was a bunch of drunken BS like everything else that night.

Speaking of that night, they didn't even scratch the surface on the primetime show of all the yelling that went on that night. That was the best BBAD since Jen took Evel Dicks cigarettes. Even if they had time, they wouldn't have shown Michelle throwing those pillows around, cursing nonsensically, because they're clearly trying to paint her as a 'good guy'.

How funny was April talking about her preganancy scare at the beginning of the show? Ollie dodged a bullet!
-----------------------------------------


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Are we allowed to post information that would be a spoiler for prime time viewers in this thread? Pardon my newbness. You can highlight below if you already know who Renny nominated or if you don't mind seeing this info in advance.
> 
> -----------------spoiler-----------------
> Renny is dumb for nominating Jerry instead of Ollie. Breaking up a voting duo is a bigger deal in the game. I guess she thinks she'll accomplish that either way since April is her target. Any body get a whif of what the POV comp was last night? Renny still holds a grudge against Jerry for putting her up week 1. I guess that speech about 'respect for the colonel' was a bunch of drunken BS like everything else that night.
> ...


Untagged spoilers are OK in this thread. This is considered a Live Update thread and people can post things as they happen.

FYI, the easy way to hide a spoiler is use the SPOILER tags. The tags are SPOILER and /SPOILER with [] around them. Like this:



Spoiler



This is a spoiler


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

They held the POV comp. last night at midnight. Dan won. Hopefully, this will mean the end of Forehead...I mean April.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

jradford said:


> Forehead


:up:

Pasty.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

We can justify ragging on her looks all day long because she actually had the nerve to say Keesha was jealous of her because she was 'prettier'.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

I've coined a new term that was inspired by April, Bugly.

...meaning she looks like a bug.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Don, you asked above why they cut away from good nudity, I also am disturbed by that. The reason depends on if it is a female running the camera or doing the editing, that is what! That is why sometimes you see good stuff, otherwise not. I say all the BB crew ought be males!!!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Haha. That wacky Renny!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Recap of yesterday in the house:

http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8263.art&page=1


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Recap of the 20th: http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8264.art&page=1


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

April is going to be surprised at the live feeds of the intimate moments of her and Ollie. 
She is under the impression that no one knows they are having sex. As a fan of BB who claims to have watched all seasons, she should know better. Be funny if Matty from BB9 broke it her in sequester


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 1, 2007)

I am expecting to see that April go home tonight. It would be the best move in terms of game strategy for Dan and company to maintain their voting majority. If annoyance is the reason to vote someone out - then Jerry needs to go away and torment Libra. 

I am sure April's mother is just so proud of her daughter when she watches the live feeds late at night. In fact, a week or so ago she was overheard telling Ollie that she is late. Naturally, Ollie says that is impossible. 

After they show April the door tonight - it will be Dan's game to win with Memphis riding his coat tails. 

Renny could be intentionally playing dumb and annoying everyone with that voice. She could go all the way to the end while the other players are busy destroying each other.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I love that they keep doing it with poor Jerry in the room!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> I love that they keep doing it with poor Jerry in the room!


Jerry is about to lose his marbles, I'm sure its a welcome diversion from staring at the washing machine.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I love Renny's personality but agree that she should not be allowed to yell. She brings so much entertainment to the BBAD shows. They've been playing games like hide & seek, some sort of murder game Dan tried to explain & musical chairs. 
Just to torment Libra, I wish Jerry was going to the sequester house. I wish there were cameras in the sequester house to see who can out brag the other between April & Libra.


----------



## mt1 (Dec 13, 2002)

HOH competition is now between Jerry, Dan, and Memphis.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

mt1 said:


> HOH competition is now between Jerry, Dan, and Memphis.


I think you mean Ollie, Dan and Memphis. Jerry was the 1st one out.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Be interesting to see Ollie as HOH.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Be interesting to see Ollie as HOH.


You think? To me it would be the most boring choice. Seems obvious he would put up Dan and Memphis.

Memphis is out by the way. Down to Ollie or Dan


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

AstroDad said:


> You think? To me it would be the most boring choice. Seems obvious he would put up Dan and Memphis.
> 
> Memphis is out by the way. Down to Ollie or Dan


I think it would be interesting as we have yet to see Ollie really play.

Also can you tell if Dan is wearing a rain jacket?


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

yeah, he is wearing a nylon jacket of some sort that has a hood. He was wearing the hood earlier, but took it off


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

And Dan wins with Ollie going out 2nd to last.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

TiVo Bum said:


> And Dan wins with Ollie going out 2nd to last.


Woo for Dan! Thing is I think this is almost a bad time to win HOH with the double eviction next week.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

But, clearly he was encouraged to win this week, since he was the only one wearing a raincoat. 

Sounds like Dan made a horrible deal with Ollie before he dropped. Like, all-time worst deal ever. He agreed to keep Ollie and a person of Ollie's choosing safe. And if the POV is used, Ollie chooses the replacement nom. That means Ollie is esentially HOH. And Dan is going to have to nominate one of his alliance.

What a terrible move. He should have continued throwing comps. This is the sort of mess that the HOH power causes for you.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I think Dan can manuever this to his advantage if he wants to get rid of Renny since she is a threat to his alliance with Memphis. He can put the blame on Ollie for his choices. I see a Jerry - Renny nom.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> But, clearly he was encouraged to win this week, since he was the only one wearing a raincoat.
> 
> Sounds like Dan made a horrible deal with Ollie before he dropped. Like, all-time worst deal ever. He agreed to keep Ollie and a person of Ollie's choosing safe. And if the POV is used, Ollie chooses the replacement nom. That means Ollie is esentially HOH. And Dan is going to have to nominate one of his alliance.
> 
> What a terrible move. He should have continued throwing comps. This is the sort of mess that the HOH power causes for you.


On the surface, yes, terrible deal, but this is a 4 vote week. The HOH having the tie-breaker is a HUGE deal this week.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

At this stage in the game don't you do or say_ anything _ to win?
Does anyone remember Kaysar's deals that came back to haunt him and get him backdoored?
I am also not sure why everyone is playing this game 'respecting the HOHs' wishes. 
They should be playing to win, whatever that takes (Dr. Will.)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> But, clearly he was encouraged to win this week, since he was the only one wearing a raincoat...


what does that mean? You think the producers gave him that? I saw some people wearing gloves as well. I'm assuming that they get to dress however they want and Dan was smart enough to anticpate that water might be involved (it has many times already this season). They were also told beforehand that this would be an endurance challenge.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

They all knew it was going to be an endurance challenge so they should have anticipated water/wind/noise etc that usually comes with that type of challenge and prepare accordingly.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm glad that Dan won but the deal he made doesn't sound good. I don't really like when people do that.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I'm glad that Dan won but the deal he made doesn't sound good. I don't really like when people do that.


It's a bad deal if Dan thought he really was going to win. It's possible that Dan was a lot closer to giving up than he was letting on. At that point, finding a deal that would make him the HOH is all he can do. No matter what, him being HOH is better for him, Memphis, and Keesha than Ollie being HOH would have been.

I'm pretty sure Dan really only cares about keeping Memphis, too. It will be interesting to see what happens if Ollie decides that he wants to get Memphis out/use him as a replacement. When it comes right down to it, Dan still has the power to do whatever he wants should things start to backfire.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Recap of post eviction happenings from last night: http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8270.art&page=1


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I wonder who overheard the deal. Maybe Dan made it so he could blame Ollie for doing the dirty work and not have a target on his back.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Einselen said:


> I wonder who overheard the deal. Maybe Dan made it so he could blame Ollie for doing the dirty work and not have a target on his back.


that's the hope. The part that really bugs me is that dan agreed that if the veto gets used that Ollie gets to determine who else gets put up. Basically...if Dan sticks with the deal, Ollie is basically HOH without the pictures or bedroom.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> that's the hope. The part that really bugs me is that dan agreed that if the veto gets used that Ollie gets to determine who else gets put up. Basically...if Dan sticks with the deal, Ollie is basically HOH without the pictures or bedroom.


And able to compete in next weeks HOH (unlike dan who will have to sit out) which is an important one as it is double eviction.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

pmyers said:


> what does that mean? You think the producers gave him that? I saw some people wearing gloves as well. I'm assuming that they get to dress however they want and Dan was smart enough to anticpate that water might be involved (it has many times already this season). They were also told beforehand that this would be an endurance challenge.


I like Dan. He's my favorite. But, the DR has helped out their favorites in the past and I've never liked that. I find it suspicious that he changed his strategy of throwing comps and that he was wearing that jacket. But, I can't think of a reason why he they would encourage him (indirectly through leading questions, most likely) to win it this week, or why he might decide that for himself. It makes no sense for his game.

On the other hand. If a smart player like Dan decides to actually try to win and endurance comp, why wouldn't he come out wearing a jacket and gloves. That certainly makes sense. So, I guess it really comes down to why the change in strategy. Earlier this week he was saying that he wanted to win this HOH because he wanted to see pictures. But, everyone says that and it never sounds sincere to me.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Didn't Dan say something about a Judas move last night after the competition was over? I would love to see him put up Ollie & Michelle but any credibility he has had will be blown. I did hear him tell Ollie that there was only 1 person he wanted to protect & that Ollie would probably be surprised about that person.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Jerry and Memphis are noms. Memphis is very very worried that Renny might vote him out. Dan assures him he'll get Renny's vote, but Memphis doesn't think he can.

Dan wants to backdoor Ollie if the POV is used, regardless of the deal he made with Ollie. Memphis thinks Michelle owes him and he can get her vote and thinks he might need it since Renny is a loose cannon.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Pretty funny. Interjections by Keesha:


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

So I guess I didn't catch the deal being whispered between Dan and Ollie...

What kind of deal is that??? Sounds like Ollie is saying, hey...I'll drop off, and let you win...but I really want to make the HoH decisions...so while you get your room...you give me the power...OK? Sounds good? (drop)


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I did not hear the deal either, and sure looked like Ollie dropped because he couldn't go on. Yeah, BB must have mentioned rain in the Dan diary room, why in hell can't one of the feeds be the diary room 24/7? Isn't that why people pay, to see behind scenes action? That is just why I don't buy the feed too, because it is not. Couldn't Dan just say Ollie was hallucinating, did the others hear this deal?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Memphis won the POV. Michelle will be going up in her place and going home. Ollie and Michelle will likely go postal after the POV ceremony. Ollie has promised murder if Dan betrays him. Should be fun.

Interesting that Dan has "proved" his loyalty to Renny and Keesha by refusing to put them up, and "proved" that Memphis and he do not have a secret deal on the side by putting him up. He figured that Memphis would be forgiving about the move in a way that Renny and Keesha never would be. Though none of them were in any real danger of leaving this week since his side controls the votes (as long as Renny stayed on her meds). So, he's secure in his alliance, and his partnership with Memphis is completely hidden to everyone in the house.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Memphis won the POV. Michelle will be going up in her place and going home. Ollie and Michelle will likely go postal after the POV ceremony. Ollie has promised murder if Dan betrays him. Should be fun.
> 
> ..So, he's secure in his alliance, and his partnership with Memphis is completely hidden to everyone in the house.


Bravo.

Ollie claimed that Dan 'swore on his family' to Michelle and Jerry. I can't wait to see Michelle blow a gasket.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I was of the belief Dan had a method to his madness when so many were doubting him.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Somehow, Jerry got the America's Choice phone call.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Somehow, Jerry got the America's Choice phone call.


Jerry was 'smirking' last night upon exiting the diary room and Michelle guessed that he had recieved the call. He was not allowed to answer her directly, but he made it obvious that she was correct.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Bravo.
> 
> Ollie claimed that Dan 'swore on his family' to Michelle and Jerry. I can't wait to see Michelle blow a gasket.


I remember he swore on 3 things: Monica, St Mary's and a thrid thing I can't remember. It might have been his family.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Memphis won the POV. Michelle will be going up in her place and going home. Ollie and Michelle will likely go postal after the POV ceremony. Ollie has promised murder if Dan betrays him. Should be fun.


Dan's painted himself into a corner. He promised too much. If he goes back on his word to Ollie about getting to name the veto replacement, he will probably lose 4 jury members just like that. Michelle, Ollie, Jerry, and April.

If he doesn't, his "allies" won't be able to trust him, and will knock him right out. He had some good ideas, but he's pushed it too far.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Since Memphis won the POV, this is moot, but did Dan ever tell Memphis what was really going on and Memphis just pretended to be pissed (and didn't shake Dan's hand after the nom), did BB do some careful editing on the 8/24 show OR was Memphis sincerely pissed in DR?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I remember he swore on 3 things: Monica, St Mary's and a thrid thing I can't remember. It might have been his family.


Actually, according to the show yesterday, he swore on all those things about the 1st deal that Ollie rejected, which was basically Ollie is safe for both nominations and POV nominations. They didn't show him swearing on all the stuff he added in later. Semantics, maybe, but I'm sure Dan is well aware of who and what he swore on. (Not that anyone will listen to him, though.)


Cindy1230 said:


> Since Memphis won the POV, this is moot, but did Dan ever tell Memphis what was really going on and Memphis just pretended to be pissed (and didn't shake Dan's hand after the nom), did BB do some careful editing on the 8/24 show OR was Memphis sincerely pissed in DR?


Everything I read in the updates had Memphis sincerely pissed. Not to the point where he was scheming against Dan, but he never agreed with Dan that him going up was a safe move.

And yes, it seems to have worked out. The POV ceremony will be held in about an hour. Ollie/Jerry/Michelle think Renny is going up. Renny/Memphis/Keesha think Michelle is going up. The latter seems more likely to happen. No matter what happens, the house is going to blow up.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Dan thinks he's Kaysar or Nakomis with this convoluted plan to have everyone say who they would put up publicly. God I hope this blows up on him..


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

WTH Dan????

I can't say I don't blame him...he kind of screwed himself over with that deal with Ollie...but maybe he should've considered taking Ollie, himself, out instaed of putting Michelle up.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Ment said:


> Dan thinks he's Kaysar or Nakomis with this convoluted plan to have everyone say who they would put up publicly. God I hope this blows up on him..


Well, Michelle is up, and the house sounds like it's in full-on blow up mode. So, in a way, it did. Either way, I can't wait to watch it on Tuesday.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

OMG, I can't believe it worked. Michelle is up and Ollie has flipped.. "You took my manhood away from me.."! lol


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Ment said:


> OMG, I can't believe it worked. Michelle is up and Ollie has flipped.. "You took my manhood away from me.."! lol


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

I love the drama. Way to go Dan.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Ollie currently destroying the downstairs of the house. From Jokers Updates:

_Ollie's pissed just threw a sucker in the kitchen, made a loud crashing sound, - WhatdoIKnow
Dan, Keesha, Memphis and Renny are watching him from HOH, saying BB could call him in they don't like that kind of stuff, Ollie goes out to the backyard and he's knocking stuff over, knocking weights down on the floor saying "is this the way you wanna play? huh? let's play then" - he's pacing around the backyard

Memphis is saying that Ollie better not start anything with him, they're saying it's an easy eviction if he throws a punch

BB just called Ollie into the DR, he said "F U, NO" and continues to pace around the yard

all 4 are watching, says they can hear something going down - said something about "cooking an egg", Ollie's throwing more stuff, think he threw keys or something, Dan said Ollie's gotta get his manhood back, acting all tough

ReNNy went back downstairs, had to change out of her girdle, Memphis went downstairs too..Dan and Keesha are standing at the HOH door, watching the spyscreen, listening to what's going on downstairs, covering his mouth

Memphis came back and said Ollie broke the light pole out the door to the right, says he knocked the planter over and the light's attached - Keesha/Dan/Memphis swear he's going to get tossed

Memphis said he cracked one of those lollipops into 1,000 pieces

Dan thinks his picture's messed up but can't tell 100% upstairs, says someone in season 2 almost got tossed for peeing on the camera, then talking about another time when a guy headbutted another guy and got ejected immediately

Memphis was saying that he thought on his way downstairs that maybe this wasn't a very good idea, Dan said Memphis has to keep his hands in his pockets_


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Nice strategery, Dan.

You really think you have a shot at this game????


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Dan thinks he may get to the final two and then he can sway the jury by saying he played the game the hardest. It's a good argument depending on who is sitting with him like Memphis, what has he done?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Fun day in the house yesterday: http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8279.art&page=1


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Fun day in the house yesterday: http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8279.art&page=1


Care to give a summary of the summary?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

"You took away my manhood!" LOL


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Einselen said:


> Care to give a summary of the summary?


In summary, yesterday could be considered one of the great days in Big Brother history. I can't wait for the episode tonight. (The link is worth a read, btw.)


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Einselen said:


> Care to give a summary of the summary?


Poo, meet fan.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

jradford said:


> In summary, yesterday could be considered one of the great days in Big Brother history. I can't wait for the episode tonight. (The link is worth a read, btw.)


It really was for what this season will be remembered. I still can't believe Dan tried this high risk, low reward strategy and that he pulled the wool over Ollie and accomplished this feat. I wonder if BB will show Ollie going Hulk smash on the house in the network show..


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

hefe said:


> Poo, meet fan.


LOL!!!


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

depends on the editing and how and how much they show of ollies rage but i wonder what his minister dad will think after tonight.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Dssturbo1 said:


> depends on the editing and how and how much they show of ollies rage but i wonder what his minister dad will think after tonight.


Can't be any worse than what he thought after hearing April say "I think I'm late".


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

I'm really behind in the thread but.....if Dan is going to go against his word with the veto replacement and royally piss off Ollie, why doesn't he just put Ollie up and backdoor him right out of the house?


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

OK, now that I'm caught up...why didn't Dan just put Ollie up. If he's going against the his word, it's by far his best move.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

montag said:


> OK, now that I'm caught up...why didn't Dan just put Ollie up. If he's going against the his word, it's by far his best move.


I agree.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Fun day in the house yesterday: http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8279.art&page=1


Unbelievable. Almost makes me wish I had the live feeds. Will at least go back to watching BBAD for a bit. Thanks much for the link.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Hilarious. I just turned on the feeds and I hear Michelle and Ollie getting all excited because they've just figured out something. I'm not sure what it is they've figured out, but it has something to do with Dan's use of the word "roulette" at the POV ceremony, the fact that Dan is a "plant", the number 7, Dan saying "it's a game", and who knows what else. Michelle thinks she's on the block because she's figured it out. She also believes that Dan gets disqualified if she calls him out on it.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Now they're going over the wakeup music they play in the morning. They're reciting the words to "Love and Marriage". Then Michelle points out that country music is about people "f---ing each other".

Everything in the game has to do with Dan. The game revolves around him. They think they're close to figuring it all out.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

And Dan hosted the competition involving plants, they realize. That was a clue. Awesome.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

yeah...Michelle is losing her marbles.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

recap of yesterday in the house:

http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8284.art&page=1


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Recap of yesterday in the house. I love Renny and Olies theories on Dan being a plant:

http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8287.art&page=1


----------



## Morganna (Dec 16, 2006)

Ollie and Michelle are starting to make me a believer of the Dan being a plant thing. On the CBS poll for the HoH questions one was like which house guest would sell fake vetoes on the street corner. And last night Dan was up very late making a very realistic fake veto. I just found that odd. lol


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Tonight's episode is going to be great just to see any footage after the veto ceremony a vote then a quick HOH and veto comp then another vote out and then another HOH comp.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Einselen said:


> Tonight's episode is going to be great just to see any footage after the veto ceremony a vote then a quick HOH and veto comp then another vote out and then another HOH comp.


I am REALLY looking forward to tonight's show.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Yeah tonight should be fun. Not sure who I want to see go more. Probably Jerry but, only by a small margin. Dan needs Michelle to go to all but, crush Ollie.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

And Jerry is the new HOH - LOL! The old guy made it to the final four. I can't stand him but you've got to give him credit for lasting this long. 

I guess it's Memphis and Dan on the block this week. But you know one of them will win the veto and then it's anybody's guess who goes up then. Probably Keesha.

Ought to be an interesting week.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

appleye1 said:


> And Jerry is the new HOH - LOL! The old guy made it to the final four. I can't stand him but you've got to give him credit for lasting this long.
> 
> I guess it's Memphis and Dan on the block this week. But you know one of them will win the veto and then it's anybody's guess who goes up then. Probably Keesha.
> 
> Ought to be an interesting week.


Wow, lucky for Jerry.

What was the HOH comp?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Wow, lucky for Jerry.
> 
> What was the HOH comp?


I haven't been watching enough so I can't tell. The comp was blacked out on the live feeds and once they came back there was just a little bit of talk about it. I guess it'll get pieced together by people who watch more live feeds than me. And we'll find out for sure Sunday.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

From what I gathered, they had to answer questions about "which day in the house did this happen" and had to throw a ball at a target and Jerry beat Dan by 2 points. 

They gave Keesha her HOH basket and letter, which I was surprised. 
Have they done that before?
It was funny, she said, "hey guys come look at my HOH storage room."


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Dick got his basket without the room for season 8 so there is precedence. I can't remember if previous fast forward winners got theirs or not. 

Also I don't think Memphis is going up. He's talking strategy with Jerry.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

recap of yesterday/last night/this morning in the house:

http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8289.art&page=1


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

CBS interview with Ollie: http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4395316n

CBS interview with Michelle: http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4395296n


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

LOL. Dan's either about to make a fool of himself, or he's going to make one of the all time great moves in reality television history. He just took the fake veto he made from it's hiding space and said "game time" (to the empty room). Then he asked Jerry to the HOH room. Just when he started his convo, the feeds were blocked. 

The kid isn't always smart, but he's fearless.

Feeds back on, still before the nominations and Dan is lying quietly outside.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> LOL. Dan's either about to make a fool of himself, or he's going to make one of the all time great moves in reality television history. He just took the fake veto he made from it's hiding space and said "game time" (to the empty room). Then he asked Jerry to the HOH room. Just when he started his convo, the feeds were blocked.
> 
> The kid isn't always smart, but he's fearless.
> 
> Feeds back on, still before the nominations and Dan is lying quietly outside.


reminds me of the fake immunity idol in Survivor! I LOVE IT! GO DAN!!!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, whatever happened, Dan and Keesha are the nominees.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

I was 90% sure Keesha was going on the block. I was 100% sure Dan would.

All Jerry could talk about when Ollie and Michelle were still around was how Keesha was the master manipulator in that group.

Also Memphis has Jerry's ear apparently for some unknown reason. It could just be Jerry playing him, and keeping his as a potential replacement nominee with so few options left. There's no way to tell what's really going on in Jerry's head right now since he doesn't have an alliance in which to confide in the the house anymore.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Memphis won the POV! 

Sounds like the Renegades are still together and he's saving Dan, and they're voting out Renny. She deserves it after how paranoid and crazy she acted this week (not an actual week, but the time covering Jerry's reign). I like her. Most of the time she's fun-crazy. But, this week she's been paranoid-crazy. But, if Memphis wants to cut Dan loose because he's competition or pay him back for nominating him, I'd understand. I hope they stick together.

I'm shocked Memphis actually won something. Especially if the comp was some sort of the Morph comp. I was sure Dan would take that one out.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Memphis won the POV!
> 
> Sounds like the Renegades are still together and he's saving Dan....QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

will they still be renegades without Renny?

didnt dan come up with that to suck up to renny anyway?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Dan and Memphis are the Renegades. Their alliance is hidden from the rest of the house--people suspect, but the evidence they have his confusing.. 

Dan's plan to put Memphis on the block last week to further hide their alliance worked beautifully this week when Jerry tried to align with Memphis, thinking that he could sway him because Dan put him on the block. Memphis won the veto, and since he's not on the block, he gets to save Dan and himself.

It was funny yesterday listening to Jerry try and convince Renny that there was no way Dan and Memphis are together since Dan put him on the block. It was a masterful stroke by Dan.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Keesha topless and tortured to death in some slasher flick.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Keesha topless


Awesome!



> and tortured to death in some slasher flick.


Not so cool.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Jerry falls in the pool.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Ouch! Dude, that had to really hurt.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

i wondered in the bb 8/31 regular thread?? cbs/bb must not have told renny that her New Orleans area had a major hurricane coming right towards it with full evac ordered two days ago........


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Keesha topless and tortured to death in some slasher flick.


Puffy


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Look how lame this after dark thread is this year... 8 pages.. Booo, they need more late night entertainment!


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Keesha topless and tortured to death in some slasher flick.


I hope she doesn't laugh in it!!


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been really behind in watching BB this year. I just watched the last 8 episodes today. (Isn't vacation wonderful?) I swear I've done a search on this. I searched, "yell", "shout", and "scream". I came up empty. Has anyone commented on how Dan yells when he's in the Diary Room? (That's it...I should have searched, "yells"!) Why does he think he has to yell? I don't really expect anyone to have the answer to that. I just started noticing it when I watched this stretch of 8 episodes. Don't remember him shouting so much earlier. Maybe he's gotten louder as he's gotten more confidence.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Memphis won the POV last night. And probably the game. He wants to evict Keesha. He has deals with Jerry and Dan for final two. Dan will likely win the finals since Jerry has virtually no shot in the first two comps, and Memphis can throw the third comp to Dan, keeping his hands clean. Memphis will then have April, Ollie, Michelle, and Jerry.

Dan may still have shot at turning Michelle in his favor though since he won the luxury competition, and speculation is he gets to spend time with a jury member. Dan was heard saying "Let's see if I can get Michelle's vote" or something like that.

After the POV contest he said to the cameras "Do I know how to throw a competition or what?" His hands are clean if Keesha goes, and he refused to put her on the block twice, which could give him Keesha, Renny, Libra... and possibly (unlikely) Michelle.

If either of those two guys wins, they'll deserve it.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Last night's After Dark was great. It all started with Keesha figuring out that Memphis would be evicting her. She was a wreck. It was so funny to hear Dan consoling her and her promise to now vote for him to win the grand prize (and try to convert other jury members).

It will just sound like sour grapes to that bunch, except maybe to her buddy Renny.

I predicted early on that Memphis would win. It looks like my prediction may come true.

I loved the twist that Dan could include a jury member on the luxury prize.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Memphis won't win against Dan. The jury will see past their emotion and see that Dan played the best game vs Memphis or anyone else. In the house they can't see past the slights and betrayals that are part of the game but the jury can.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Ment said:


> Memphis won't win against Dan. The jury will see past their emotion and see that Dan played the best game vs Memphis or anyone else. In the house they can't see past the slights and betrayals that are part of the game but the jury can.


Hahaha.. first season, eh? Welcome to Big Brother!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Waldorf said:


> Hahaha.. first season, eh? Welcome to Big Brother!


No sorry, been watching since the beginning. I'm predicting a BB8-Like outcome. Clearly Memphis hitched his wagon to Dan and has done next to nothing strategically. Dan is also a superior persuasive speaker which I'm sure he used to his advantage with Michelle on his luxury comp win.

Watching Memphis' side of his role in the alliance is going to be painful compared to Dan explaining his gameplay. If Memphis had his thinking cap on he'd win HOH and take Jerry to final 2, who has done even less than Memphis.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Any updates on who won the first stage of the competition.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Dan wins HOH part one at almost an hour.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

How long did Jerry stay up?

So I am guessing the idea is to let Dan win the first part. Memphis will talk Jerry into letting him win so he can go head to head against Dan (as Memphis would be stronger then Jerry) then Memphis will try to throw the last part making it so Dan has to do the dirty work and keep Memphis clean and true to his promise Jerry.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Insider reports indicate Memphis won 2nd comp. Live feeds have not yet returned. Standing by...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Feeds back. Confirmed: Memphis won the 2nd comp.

Renegades FTW!


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Here is my prediction to how the votes will fall...

Libra - Memphis
April - Memphis
Ollie - Memphis
Michelle - Dan
Renny - Dan
Keesha - Dan

The deciding vote will be Jerry. The person who wins the final comp on Thursday and has to evict Jerry live will lose. I predict Dan will throw the last round based on his previous game play and his ability to read this situation.

Therefore...

Jerry - Dan

Dan wins.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Neither Dan nor Memphis should trust the other at this point.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Here is my prediction to how the votes will fall...
> 
> Libra - Memphis
> April - Memphis
> ...


Why would you throw the last comp.. why put yourself in someone elses hands, then again this last comp is usually pretty difficulty because you have to guess what the jury memeber would say... no facts or anything...just guessing


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Anyone have a tally of the past 9 seasons as it pertains to "Last person evicted voting for/against HOH that evicted them?" 

I know survivor always seems real 'grudgy' where the person kicked off can't wait to vote against the person that kicked them out and try to sway as many votes as they can... Hard to remember if BB has the same sort of 'grudge' factor.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Waldorf said:


> Anyone have a tally of the past 9 seasons as it pertains to "Last person evicted voting for/against HOH that evicted them?"
> 
> I know survivor always seems real 'grudgy' where the person kicked off can't wait to vote against the person that kicked them out and try to sway as many votes as they can... Hard to remember if BB has the same sort of 'grudge' factor.


Sheila voted for Adam when Ryan voted her out.

On the other hand Zach voted for Dick even though Dick voted him out.

Janelle voted for Boogey even though Boogey voted her out.

Janelle also voted for Ivette even though Ivette booted her out. Interesting all the previous voters won, but Ivette did not.

Diane voted for Drew even though Drew kicked her out. Drew did win.

Robert voted for Jun, but Allison kicked him out. Jun won.

Jason voted for Danille and Lisa kicked him out. It should be noted that Jason and Danielle were in an alliance the entire season. Lisa won.

Monica voted for Dr. Will when Dr. Will kicked her out.

1st season was public voting.

So it does not seem like any resentment is held. it is interesting in 6 of the 8 seasons with voting, the third place finisher voted for the winner.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

What a ripoff!

I can't believe we got a tape-delay AD last night. What the hell? That goes against the whole concept of the show! What's next, football games aired the day after they happen? Ridiculous.


I was looking forward to hearing them discuss the questioning by the jury (like the last two seasons). Either they didn't want us to see that, or they planned poorly and the final q&a link with the jury house happened during the time AD would normally be on the air.

Either way, we were hosed.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Waldorf said:


> Hahaha.. first season, eh? Welcome to Big Brother!


LOL!! Egg meet face.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

JFriday said:


> LOL!! Egg meet face.


No kidding! I'm really surprised. Even in the preceding interview section, they (April, Ollie, Michelle) really seemed to harbor resentment. Color me pleasantly surprised. 

I was also waiting for Stephen or someone to say, "April, Ollie... You know there's cameras in the house, right?!"


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah, wonder what April is going to say when she finds that video..


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Lopey said:


> Yeah, wonder what April is going to say when she finds *all those videos*..


FYP


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm glad I waited to read this 

Pretty good season after all.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

mcb08 said:


> FYP


There's more? I only saw one...


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Lopey said:


> There's more? I only saw one...


There were at least two good ones. The most embarrassing one in the HOH room.


----------

